# Breeders in Michigan



## suzyQ (Dec 23, 2007)

Hi. I'm new to this forum so I'm hoping there are breeders on here from Michigan or someone knows of good breeders that they can refer me to. I am willing to drive to Ohio or Canada if need be. I live about 1 hour outside of Detroit (an hour north of Toledo and an hour south from the U.S./Canadian border). I would really appreciate any references to help point me in the right direction. Thanks!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Kathy Ambler (Amblers Havanese) lives in Minden City, Michigan~ I am not sure how close/far that is from you!
Her website is:
http://www.amblerhavanese.com 
And I know she has puppies!


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

There is a breeder in Armada, Michigan. You should be able to find the site through google. I understand it is a very high-standarded place.


----------



## 1stclassnana (Dec 31, 2007)

Suzi,

I just bought my little boy Hav, Casey, from Kathy Ambler two days ago. She has his brother still available. She came highly recommended from numerous people on the forum from all over the country. I found her to be super nice, extremely knowledgable and definitely devoted to improving the breed through careful and conscientious breeding. Casey is simply adorable and extremely friendly...his brother was the same. It was hard choosing between the two.

Let me know if you would like further info.
Laura


----------



## RCKNROB (Nov 27, 2007)

I purchase my puppy Augie from a breeder in Lansing Havanese House and he is the most wonderful puppy I have. He has a personality that is so sweet and the breeder was extremly helpful and honest in every way. I offered his name and number to Laura. What ever negative feedback anyone has put out here about them I don't agree with. I have to say I am extremly happy and would recommend him to anyone wanting a Havanese. He was checked out by my vet and Pats vet and he has no problems. I have papers showing the parents were health tested as well. Good luck on your puppy, but at least give Havanese House a chance. Gucci and Augie are kin to each other and I know Kara is satisfied with her baby Gucci. Are there any guarantees that any puppy from any breeder might not fit in every home? Are there any guarantees that any puppy will not get sick or have some health problems? 

Robin


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

suzyQ said:


> Hi. I'm new to this forum so I'm hoping there are breeders on here from Michigan or someone knows of good breeders that they can refer me to. I am willing to drive to Ohio or Canada if need be. I live about 1 hour outside of Detroit (an hour north of Toledo and an hour south from the U.S./Canadian border). I would really appreciate any references to help point me in the right direction. Thanks!


Suzi - Did you get my pm? Also - I'm in Florida for the winter but when I get back in late April, let's get together for a play date!
Suzy


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

RCKNROB said:


> I purchase my puppy Augie from a breeder in Lansing Havanese House and he is the most wonderful puppy I have. He has a personality that is so sweet and the breeder was extremly helpful and honest in every way. I offered his name and number to Laura. What ever negative feedback anyone has put out here about them I don't agree with. I have to say I am extremly happy and would recommend him to anyone wanting a Havanese. He was checked out by my vet and Pats vet and he has no problems. I have papers showing the parents were health tested as well. Good luck on your puppy, but at least give Havanese House a chance. Gucci and Augie are kin to each other and I know Kara is satisfied with her baby Gucci. Are there any guarantees that any puppy from any breeder might not fit in every home? Are there any guarantees that any puppy will not get sick or have some health problems?
> 
> Robin


I'm SO happy to hear that Augie is a sweetie pie and you are enjoying him so much. I can't wait to meet him! I wonder if Gucci and Auggie will recognize each other's scent as being familiar/relative? That would be pretty cool!

I will try to plan something (playdate) as soon as the weather is a bit more predictable at my house. My husband is a extraordinary *grill* expert! lol, and we have the pool for anyone interested (furbabies included!) They are always alot of fun, and Robin..you'll love the Hav people around here, they are all so wonderful!

Kara


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

RCKNROB said:


> I purchase my puppy Augie from a breeder in Lansing Havanese House ?
> 
> Robin


Does Havanese House have a website? I tried a google search and couldn't come up with one.


----------



## RCKNROB (Nov 27, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> I'm SO happy to hear that Augie is a sweetie pie and you are enjoying him so much. I can't wait to meet him! I wonder if Gucci and Auggie will recognize each other's scent as being familiar/relative? That would be pretty cool!
> 
> I will try to plan something (playdate) as soon as the weather is a bit more predictable at my house. My husband is a extraordinary *grill* expert! lol, and we have the pool for anyone interested (furbabies included!) They are always alot of fun, and Robin..you'll love the Hav people around here, they are all so wonderful!
> 
> Kara


Thanks Kara,

I am looking forward to it. I think all the Havanese people would have to be lovable. I bet they will love each other and I love to grill out and watch the Havs swim.

Robin


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Suzy Q, I am having trouble with the private messages. I replied again - let me know if you get it. iIf not, please send me your e-mail address by pm and I will reply that way. Suzyfrtz


----------



## suzyQ (Dec 23, 2007)

Hi Suzyfrtz,
Got your private message. Thanks so much for all the info. I would love to have a playdate! I'm hoping by June I will have all my info. (and money!) together to get my new baby. You guys are all so awesome and helpful on this forum. Send me a message when you're back in town. SuzyQ


----------

